# What Should I Get?



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey everyone, I have an '02 Spec V, and am wondering what aftermarket parts are avalible for it. I am propably going to do most of my work right on the engine, so any internal/external mods you know of is great. I already have an AEM Intake, and Hotshot Headers along with HKS Exhaust. Thanks everyone.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i think thats all thats available at this time. i havent heard of anything else, except for the areaa 51 supercharger, which i dont think is in production yet


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*except for the areaa 51 supercharger, which i dont think is in production yet*

Nope. Plus they haven't updated anyone with stats or progress on it, so I dunno if it's ever going to be available.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

I have been looking for that supercharger, but oh well. For right now, I think the best way to shoot for the 13's would be with a simple 50 shot. I have decided on putting a dry shot of NOS down in the CAI piping, which should get me real close to the 13's if not in there. I am going to be replacing the clutch, and putting in a short shifter as soon as I can find them as well. Hopefully I will be able to eliminate the cat and still run the O2's somehow, we'll see what happens, everything is going in within the next couple weeks. AEM goes in tuesday, NOS on saturday, and Headers arrive in the next 2 weeks. I cant wait to see how this thing runs!


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*Hopefully I will be able to eliminate the cat and still run the O2's somehow*

Is this strickly a race car or what? If not, that'd be a very bad move.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

It will be a daily driven car, all raced out.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Randman said:


> *It will be a daily driven car, all raced out. *


Why are you eliminating the cat?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how diou mean a daily driven race car? u mean all tricked out but still streetable? if thast the case, u still need the cat


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

I am eliminating the cat, because that will give a big HP gain. When I need to smog it in 5 years I will put the cat back on.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i belive i saw somewhere that remving the cat on the ga16des gave onnly 1 horsepower gain. i dont think the spec vs qr25 is that bottled up to give you a huge gain by making your car pollute.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Randman said:


> *I am eliminating the cat, because that will give a big HP gain. When I need to smog it in 5 years I will put the cat back on. *


That's old school thinking. Not true with todays free flowing cats. Plus on OBDII cars you need it to send the right signals to the ECU... You will get rid of the pre-cat when you install a header, but you need to relocate the O2 sensor behind the cat after the ("b") down pipe. 

Big HP gains from removing the cat is a myth carried on from the early days when they did cause a big restriction. We have found Nissan factory cats to be pretty good. Just as good as many aftermarket cats.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*I am eliminating the cat, because that will give a big HP gain. When I need to smog i*

Don't forget...it's against the law. But then again so is street racing.  The small gains (if any at all), really aren't worth the hassle of removing it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

The cat is on the car, tuned for the stock parts. I am not running the stock parts anymore, so the car will be tuned for the replacements. The cat is just restriction that I dont need to have, even if it is 1/10'th of a second, thats still more speed that I didnt have before. I am not worried about the car bieng illegal, I know a ton of people doing the same thing with no problems.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*"I am not worried about the car bieng illegal, I know a ton of people doing the same thing with no problems"*

It's nice to know that your all doing your part to keep our air fresh n' clean.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

This is all wierd to me, I just sold a MR2 Spyder to get this car, on the SpyderChat forums, you could talk about aftermarket performance and not get harped on for it. I didnt buy this car because it had 4 doors and 5 seats to haul my family around in. I bought it because it has a 2.5 liter making 175 hp and 180 torque. In my opinion, that isnt bad power, but I bought it to make it more powerful. Sorry if one more car will be polluting the air, but that is gonna be worth it to me when I get thrown into my seat every time I hit the gas.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Randman said:


> *This is all wierd to me, I just sold a MR2 Spyder to get this car, on the SpyderChat forums, you could talk about aftermarket performance and not get harped on for it. I didnt buy this car because it had 4 doors and 5 seats to haul my family around in. I bought it because it has a 2.5 liter making 175 hp and 180 torque. In my opinion, that isnt bad power, but I bought it to make it more powerful. Sorry if one more car will be polluting the air, but that is gonna be worth it to me when I get thrown into my seat every time I hit the gas. *


You aren't getting harped on for wanting to make your car more powerful. You are getting harped on for going about it in a way that isn't going to make much difference in performance, yet still turn it into a gross polluter. There are plenty of Sentras out there making more power than your Spec-V still running stock cat converters. If you wanted a car that polluted like it was built 30 years ago, perhaps you should buy a 30-year-old car? If you choose to ignore the advice you've been given, then perhaps you shouldn't have asked. No one has been rude to you.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Randman said:


> *This is all wierd to me, I just sold a MR2 Spyder to get this car, on the SpyderChat forums, you could talk about aftermarket performance and not get harped on for it. I didnt buy this car because it had 4 doors and 5 seats to haul my family around in. I bought it because it has a 2.5 liter making 175 hp and 180 torque. In my opinion, that isnt bad power, but I bought it to make it more powerful. Sorry if one more car will be polluting the air, but that is gonna be worth it to me when I get thrown into my seat every time I hit the gas. *


yeah a whole 1/2 a hp will really throw you back in the seat... and driving around with your check engine light on all the time is not a real cool idea....which is what will happen.... 

You yourself said you are new to the Nissan platform.. Read and learn from the technical sections of SE-R.net, Sentra.net and NPM... many people have tried these things and tested many variations... use the knowledge to your benefit and learn from what others have done. 

no one is harping on you about aftermarket performance... you obviously haven't read too much around here if that's what you think.. check out http://www.nissanperformancemag.com We did a Hotshot header review with dyno numbers on the Spec V a couple months back,,,and we will have the CAI numbers next month.... 

Todays cars are sophisicated, they use ECU's, MAF's, TPS, O2 sensors...etc..etc.. If you start pulling things out with old school thinking your car will have less power.

bottom line: If you weigh the good vs bad of pulling the cat... the bad out weighs the good.... do the research and I'm sure you will agree...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

*clean air*

I put my muffler on last week and left the cat on!Im using my Spec V for a daily driver,I do however plan on smoking a few Civic's.-LOL- Spec V pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

heres some advice from someone who has hollowed out thier cat before looking for that little bit of extra hp. gain...well i got like 1 hp from it, and since you and I both have OBD2 cars (i have a 98 se-r) i got a nice checked engine light becuase your o2 sensor isnt reading the same as the o2 in the manifold is(aka header if you have one) SO the only way if you MUST have a high flow cat is call or go to the Random Technologies website and buy one of their high flow cats for you car, but make sure you get a hole tapped/threaded for your o2 sensor. Good luck on your car, and please take my advice to keep you out of what i went through..later


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

you wont have to worry about the car in 5 years...

itll be dead =[


----------

